# what do I tell my parents about attending a con?



## jazzcat (Feb 2, 2009)

My parents don't know that I am into furries and they certainly don't know what a furry even is. I really really want to go to Anthrocon and some other conventions that will be going on eventually, but I know that as soon as my parents try to understand what the furry fandom is they are going to look it up on the internet and see yiffing. they will go with the initial reaction of thinking that I am a freak and forbidding me to go to any weird conventions. I need some help in figuring out what to tell them when I ask them if I can go. Please Help!


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

Then don't mention the furry fandom. Tell them it's an anthromorphic art convention.

And then tell them you do meth. I'm sure they'll be too concerned about the latter to give thought to the prior.


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

Uhm.

It's a convention for people that like drawings of animal-head people. Tell your parents already. It's not serious business.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 2, 2009)

Although I'm an adult and moved out, I still wonder how to explain all this cartoon-animal business to my folks, much less a convention for said cartoon-animal business!


----------



## Moka (Feb 3, 2009)

If you're worried about what the Internet will show them, just avoid mentioning the word "furry". The AC website has a perfect description:



> Our programming includes workshops and seminars in acting, costume-building, animation, writing, art and design, and more. We also host an extensive art show where the best in anthropomorphic artwork is offered for sale.



In other words, make sure they see the information you want them to see, and not the information that the anti-furries put out there.


----------



## Voltemand (Feb 3, 2009)

animation / cartooning convention should just about cover it.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 3, 2009)

Mom, Dad... I'm going off to a hotel to meed a lot of sexual deviants and social misfits


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 3, 2009)

This is an odd way to judge it but...

If your parents are Christian, call it anthropomorphics.
If not, you can TRY to call it furry. But I would stick with "it's an art convention"


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 3, 2009)

Voltemand said:


> animation / cartooning convention should just about cover it.



That's what I used to tell people - animation convention - until I said fuck it & started telling them "I'm going to a furry convention."

Responses: "Furry convention - what's that?" or "You mean like that CSI episode?" - which gave me the opportunity to either a) give them the real story before they hear & start believing the bs or b) counteract bs they already heard with the facts.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! thanks a lot that was both a lot of good information and hilarous! I think I'll go with calling it an Anthropomorphics art convention (considering that wouldn't be a lie anyway). I won't explain what exactly that is, but I will show them the Anthrocon website and they can read about it themselves. So long as they don't leave that site they won't find anything that would shed a bad light on it. Although if my parents were in a good enough mood I think Kajet's idea would at least make them laugh.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

True that it is not that big of a deal. It is of somewhat importance for certain people to know what you do or like to do. But some people make it a big deal. Those people who usually make it a huge deal are drama queens.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2009)

ITS A SCI FI CONVENTION.
how is that hard people, it works.
-_-


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

I told my parents it was a "Cartoon Art and Fantasy convention". Try to keep it simple. 

And don't dare mention the sexual side of the fandom unless they mention it first.


----------



## Uro (Feb 5, 2009)

Tell the you're going to a concert. That's what I always do.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 5, 2009)

Kajet said:


> Mom, Dad... I'm going off to a hotel to meed a lot of sexual deviants and social misfits



"That's nice dear, be home by elven." 

Seriously, while there is merit to the "shock and awe" approach "Hey Mom, I'm going to a Kiss Concert!  No?  Well can I go to a ScFi convention instead? Great!"  

I'd just level within them.  Keep it simple, don't over elaborate.  Less explaining down the road if they do find out.  Honesty always works, and you have less to remember down the road.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Or, on the other hand I could just say, "Hey, me and my girlfriend are going on a random and quite possibly crazy and at the same time completely safe, nothing weird road trip for the next four days or so. Don't be surprized if I come home with something completely unexpected or otherwise seemingly odd."

There could be many variations to this: feel free to write your own!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 5, 2009)

Just be honest. Especially if you're under 18. But if you're over 18, why do they even need to know? None of their business.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 5, 2009)

You could just tell them you are going to a convention for artists, and fans of art.

In any case when the topic of the con shows up, I just tell people I'm going to a convention. I tell them nothing else. If they ask I say it is a furry con. Then if they ask what a fur con is, I explain...and end up having to give them a good description of what a furrie is.

That is rather rare though. My mom is rather tolerant and accepting of my being a furrie, and that all my friends are furries (most actually) and that I make costumes in the upstairs room, ect.


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

HAHAHA I remember when I told my folks I was going to Blizzcon. That was hilarious. My dad was in the Navy so he's all macho hardheaded. They tried to give me the "haven't you matured/you're too busy with college" lecture so I told them to f*ck off, and then made them pay for it all rofl. So I think I'll just keep the furcons to myself, it could cause some issues since they are paying for my college...


----------



## Moka (Feb 8, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> In any case when the topic of the con shows up, I just tell people I'm going to a convention. I tell them nothing else. If they ask I say it is a furry con. Then if they ask what a fur con is, I explain...and end up having to give them a good description of what a furrie is.



That's a good strategy for many cases.

The other one I've used, for when I really don't want to get into the "what is furry" discussion, is to just tell them I'm going to a science fiction convention. Which is technically true, since ConFurence started as an offshoot of science fiction conventions in California.

But I don't think either of these will work too well if you're under 18 and need to tell your parents. Especially considering that AnthroCon requires a notarized permission form -- that's sure to raise some eyebrows.

Oh, and back to the original question, I should have also pointed out this section from the AC FAQ that you might find useful if you do decide to tell them:



> *My parents don't understand what Furries are (or have gotten a bad impression). How can I explain it to them?*
> 
> There are two pages on this site that can help. The first is "What is Furry", and the second is "About Anthrocon". Show these to your parents. A lot of young folks take the wrong tactic when trying to explain Furry Fandom to their parents, in that they spend so much time concentrating on what our fandom is not that they wind up giving a very bad impression. Tell them instead what it is. If you have any questions, you can contact us -- or better still, have your parents email us. We'd be happy to explain to them what we are all about.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 8, 2009)

Geeze... I told my parents my interest in going to AnthroCon when I was 16!  I couldn't go, because at that time it was in Philadelphia, and my mom did not want me taking a trip alone so far away.  (Actually, I would have been with my friend, but I digress.)  My mom started hearing the furry stereotypes and got concerned, so I sat her down when I was about 17 and explained to her.

She always had seen me draw animal characters and had no clue there was a whole subculture behind it.  Once I cleared her mind of all bad thoughts, that I was just going to enjoy myself with other furs and their art, she let settled down.  I gathere money, and AnthroCon 07 was finally my first trip. :3


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Tell them it's your lifelong dream to take it up the ass from a 300 pound man in a female skunk costume and you're going to a place where you can make that dream a reality :V .


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Tell them it's your lifelong dream to take it up the ass from a 300 pound man in a female skunk costume and you're going to a place where you can make that dream a reality :V .


 
ummm......no.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 8, 2009)

I am over 18 so in any case I suppos they don't even have to know. Being gone for four days without telling them where I'm going might just be a new low for me. Trpdwarf's idea would be a good one for my friends and Anthrocons website would be a good one for my parents. I think I'm going to stick with these an pull them out whenever I decide to tell anyone where I'm going.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 9, 2009)

So far, Moka has the best idea on this thread.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, I would say that Moka's approach is the most logical and most understanding "parent-friendly" one.  I'm sort of in the same position myself - waiting for the right opportunity to tell my parents about furries so that I will be able to go to some fur-meets and conventions.  Either way, probably the simplest approach would be to just "google" furry, but that can also be the worst approach as well, what with the anti-furries and such.  Anyway, good luck with making them understand.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Feb 21, 2009)

Jazzcat,
Would you like the opinion of a furry mom? Meaning, not only am I a mom who is a furry, but I'm a mom of a furry. BTW, my husband is also a furry.

I know a lot of people feak out over the porn and sex issue of the furry fandom. But, there is porn in any large fandom-Trekkies, Anime, etc. Furries aren't unique. I think the thing that freaks people out is that we are connected to animals.

That said, not all furries are into porn and yiff (believe or not). If you haven't done it already, you need to just sit down with your folks and explain to them what furries are. All of it. Even the negative. But, remember that the porn and sex aspect really is only about 1/3 of the furry community, even if it seems like everyone if into yiffing. You're folks may seem weirded out at first, but the more you talk about it, the more they will be ok. I had to do this with my own mother a little over a year ago and I'm 38!

It is better to get it out in the open.

Good luck!


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks SnowQueen that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 21, 2009)

tell them you are going a Disney convention  get both furries and anime in one shot. But a more serious suggestion would be to call it a sci-fi con or something. Again two for the price of one . The less you need to depend on them to take you or fund you the less they need to know.

Yeah, not a great example of communication- or honesty. But its really awkward when your Dad is there  and you arn't out(as in openly gay) to your family, and your going to a con to meet guys...

That was my first con XD First guy to ever hit on me happened there and my little sister was right behind me- totally awkward. That was....damn 5 years now? I've since come out and its all cool. Even about furries. Honesty might work a bit better in the long run.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 21, 2009)

BlueCathedral said:


> tell them you are going a Disney convention  get both furries and anime in one shot. But a more serious suggestion would be to call it a sci-fi con or something. Again two for the price of one . The less you need to depend on them to take you or fund you the less they need to know.


 
Already been brought up, but thanks for your input


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can drive to get there, just tell your parents that you're going to meet up with a few friends at a hotel or something, pack some stuff, wave goodbye, and you're good. 
Or you could tell them you're going to an art fair. For some reason, most parents love to hear that their children- no matter how old- are doing something that involves creativity. (often when said creativity does not involve furries)

But it depends how trusting/gullible they are.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG this is still going? necrotastic


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 21, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> OMG this is still going? necrotastic



Necrotastic...   rofl.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell them that your gay, They'll handle than a ton better.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Cool necro bro


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

yes i  agree with moka


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 23, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> OMG this is still going? necrotastic


 
as much as I appreciate the advice, I would have to agree that this thread has exausted itself ten times over.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

How about...........

Mom, Dad I'm headed to a convention thats full of the weirdist sickest perverted people on the planet.  I plan to look at sick perverted drawings, drink more than a fish, and yiff every thing with a tail.

Say this all with the straightest poker face you have.   Then introduce them to what you really like about the fandom and explain that there are some deviants in the midst.  But you be safe.......and pull out a leash and riding crop.


----------



## turbocarl (Feb 24, 2009)

I tell them I'm going to a road trip with friends... even better with anthrocon, "I'm heading to pittsburg for the 4th of july... lots to do there"


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> How about...........
> 
> Mom, Dad I'm headed to a convention thats full of the weirdist sickest perverted people on the planet. I plan to look at sick perverted drawings, drink more than a fish, and yiff every thing with a tail.
> 
> Say this all with the straightest poker face you have. Then introduce them to what you really like about the fandom and explain that there are some deviants in the midst. But you be safe.......and pull out a leash and riding crop.


 
Thats the one! using it:-D


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 24, 2009)

turbocarl said:


> I tell them I'm going to a road trip with friends... even better with anthrocon, "I'm heading to pittsburg for the 4th of july... lots to do there"


 
Although, dishonesty is always the best policy.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

Tell them it's a convention for artists and writers. 

That's how I explain it to my family.

Then again, I'm an artist, so that's all I have to say. They don't question it beyond that.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 24, 2009)

yes


----------



## Nishi (Feb 26, 2009)

For my first convention I just told my parents it was about art and cartoons. That's true! ;P They know I like those, so it was no problem.
I don't know if they understand furry or anything, doesn't matter, they've seen furry porn on my computer, that never stopped me.
There are other ways to describe it other than it being furry! Maybe just saying it's a convention other online pals will be at is enough.


----------



## cutterfl (Feb 26, 2009)

Kujila said:


> Although I'm an adult and moved out, I still wonder how to explain all this cartoon-animal business to my folks, much less a convention for said cartoon-animal business!


 
See that would be a great way to tell them.....dont mention furries, dont mention the fandom, put it in ways they can understand......just tell them its about cartoon animals n all, like tom n jerry and bugs bunny!

then they wont think anything of it


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Try these sites they are positive about furries:http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2010/about and http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry and lastly http://www.anthrocon.org/about if not say an animal art convention.


----------



## MikeApSykesthewolf (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol, i told my parents that i was going to the doubletree hotel for a "furry" Con, they asked what that is, and i said a bunch of people that has the same intrest.

When they asked what intrest do they and you have in common, i said: "A Human posture/body but coupled with animal charastics, like their paws, sences, speed, fur(of course), and... TAIL!

They said sure i could go, but the only two things they objected at was when i asked for Two Hundred And Fifty Dollars for commissions(sorry artists!) and stuff(sorry dealers!)
And if i could stay over in a friends room for the whole con, they didnt want me to use friends hotel room w/o paying, even thou my friends were okay with that...

a possible idea why my parents let me go is probaly becuase they knew i dont do anything bad.
Further Confusion 2009, Great-epic time evar for me

Some of the time parents wont let them go due to distance from the con and home (cons that require a flight from your current locattion)


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 16, 2009)

honeslty, I don't see whats the big deal. 

What I would tell my parents is that im going to meet a lots of people that like the same things as i do, wich is anthro art, and that its really fun.

I would say something like that but i don't know what i would say about the fursuit.
Its my spare set of cloths? =]


----------



## Xenke (Jun 16, 2009)

You could say "They only let you in if you're wearing one" *lie*


----------



## SipyCup (Jun 16, 2009)

Xenke said:


> You could say "They only let you in if you're wearing one" *lie*


 
LIER!! =P


----------



## Xenke (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't do it, IT WAS YOU! (though I wish I did)


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jun 17, 2009)

damn, when i get a job and a car, i'm gonna tell my parents that i am gonna go on a road trip with a friend, take my friend who isn't a furry and doesn't have a clue what a furry is ATM, and go to a convention. i would be going on a road trip.
damn, i hate lying.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 17, 2009)

Furries are Yiffies? I think i might have misunderstood that. -_-''

If you really want to go to a furry con, then tell your parents that your going to an anime con/game con/comic con. I usually go to anime cons so I really have no idea on the furry cons. But it's worth a try.


----------

